# Sense8 - Netflix, All Episodes release 6/5/2015



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

A heads up that the series *Sense8*, from creators/writers J. Michael Straczynski, Andy Wachowski and Lana Wachowski, will be available on Netflix on June 5, 2015 -- all 12 episodes.

A group of people around the world are suddenly linked mentally, and must find a way to survive being hunted by those who see them as a threat to the world's order.

The trailer looks pretty good.

http://www.netflix.com/WiPlayer?movieid=80049878

http://www.slashfilm.com/sense8-reviews/
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...-playing-fair-with-the-audience-10277105.html


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I can't watch the trailer on my Mac (it complains that my non-mirrored iMac doesn't have an HDCP compliant monitor).

Fortunately, I found it on YouTube.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Well that looks awesome! Man Netflix seems to be doing more originals then the Premiums now.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Definitely looking forward to this one. On the surface reminds me of Heroes. With JMS at the helm (and a better budget than B5) this one should be really good.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm looking forward to this, as well.

For Heroes with JMS at the helm, you may want to check out Rising Stars.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rising_Stars


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tom Tykwer! He's an amazing director...I wonder why he's slowed down so much.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Count me in as someone looking forward to this. In JMS, I have the faith he can pull this off. In the Wachowski's, not so much. I think they are great visual story tellers, and despite it's bad reviews Jupiter Ascending was a visually stunning movie. It lacked a lot in story/plot however.

I think the pairing will work as each side compliments the other. Early reviews are mixed, but they're based on only the first three episodes. As JMS tends to like the slow build up, it ought to be interesting.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Damn June 5th! Wanted to start now!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm really looking forward to this, but from re-watching the trailer to show it to my wife, it looked like it had briefly flashed a decent amount of cliched wachowski-isms and I hope that they are far overshadowed by the JMS-isms.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Launches today! Guess I know what I'm doing this weekend...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Launches today! Guess I know what I'm doing this weekend...


Yep! Looks like it is already currently available. Must have dropped just after midnight last night. I'm looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

It was released at midnight PT.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I've watched the first two episodes. So far, I'm pretty bored with this show.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

So, in the first few minutes of the first episode:

the asian is doing Tai Chi
the hispanic guy is approaching someone or something with a gun (with blood dripping)
one of the white guys is at a rave
the loner woman is on the roof smoking
the drug addict is shooting up
the indian woman appears to be a doctor or chemist (or both)
the black guy appears to be in an African country on a super crowded street
and the other white guy is a cop


seems legit.

They really introduced some twists in the next scenes though, so don't take the above at face value.

I'll keep watching though - I am interested in where this goes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Typical JMS slow-burn...after three episodes, things are just starting to come together.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Hoffer said:


> I've watched the first two episodes. So far, I'm pretty bored with this show.


I was so bored during the first episode I almost stopped watching. 
Also confused trying to keep up with the 8 characters. 
The second episode played automatically and I became more interested as I got to know everyone. 
By the third... I was hooked.

I am quite amused by Freema Agyeman (Doctor Who fans?) having an American accent.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I've only watched the 1st episode so far, and while I enjoyed it, I was not overwhelmed by it like I was when I first saw B5. 

There were several inconsistencies that bothered me, primarily the use of location title cards sometimes they were used sometimes they weren't. I think if they were used consistently or at least in the beginning it would've led to less confusion on the part of the reviewers. I would've also liked to see(hear?) the characters talking in their native language ala Hunt for Red October. 

I found some of the characters more or less TV cliches, but I'm not too worried knowing that JMS sometimes does that to keep us off guard.

I'm intrigued enough to keep going, but finding the time to do so is tough.


----------



## squigy0 (Mar 20, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> There were several inconsistencies that bothered me, primarily the use of location title cards sometimes they were used sometimes they weren't.


I initially noticed this too, but then realized they did eventually show the title cards for all cities in the 1st episode, just not necessarily on the very first time they were seen. I don't know what the intent of this was exactly though.



Craigbob said:


> I would've also liked to see(hear?) the characters talking in their native language ala Hunt for Red October.


Another one I noticed. They did sometimes, and then the person from their cluster was speaking their language as well even though they didn't know it. I'm almost wondering if it's a little third wall nod of "you're part of the cluster too, so you understand them."


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The language stuff didn't bother me that much, except that some of the accents were extreme (especially the Mumbai ones).


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Well that really was a slow burn at the start. I was pretty bored in episode 1, vaguely interested in episode 2, but totally into it by the end of episode 3.

So thanks to Rob and Cainebj, I was ready to drop it after episode 1, but you guys convinced me to push on.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I liked the first three... didn't find them boring... but the show really caught on fire for me by the end of episode 4.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Watched Ep. 2 last night on the big screen, and ep 3 via my phone on the train into work this morning. 

I'm liking this. Yeah it started out slow and confusing, but I really loved EP 3. Even though I could figure out what was coming, the fight between Capheus and the gang was great. I loved how they switched between Will and the shooting and Sun and the fight. 

Still not getting a good feel for the role of Lito, Riley or Wolfgang in the bigger picture, and I'm guessing Sun is covering up something for her brother and the other bank. 

I absolutely loved how they handled Lito, Hernando and Daniella. 

The Indian bride story line is just boring as crap to me. But I'm sure it will all make sense by the end.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I watched the first episode last night and I'm looking forward to seeing the rest, but it's not because the 1st ep was so good because it wasn't. If I had not watched the preview linked to in the first response before watching the 1st ep, I would have called it quits already. But knowing how these people will eventually interact with each other has me very curious about where the show will go.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

SeanC said:


> Well that really was a slow burn at the start. I was pretty bored in episode 1, vaguely interested in episode 2, but totally into it by the end of episode 3.
> 
> So thanks to Rob and Cainebj, I was ready to drop it after episode 1, but you guys convinced me to push on.


Thats how I sold it to my siblings and kids, 1st episode, snooze fest, but don't give up.
2nd episode, 3/4 snooze, 1/4 "Wow".
3rd episode, 1/2 snooze, 1/2 OMG!.

This is a show that is totally written for binge watching, closing credits come out of nowhere, and you have to just keep watching the next, and the next.

phox


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad I came in here to get a vibe for this show (worth watching or not). We haven't started watching yet, but I'll make sure to remind the wife and kids that it starts slow but get better. Very JMS like...

John


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

By the end I was left with a "meh" feeling about the series. Some of the dialog was just unbearable to sit through, and could have been cut completely. Felt like padding. And I just didn't really care all that much about anyone on the show. 

I really feel like the story could have been told just as effectively in half the number of episodes. And the only reason there were 8 people in the group was the title of the show. "Hey, Sens8te is a really cool title. Let's have a group of 8 that can communicate with each other without being in the same place!" Whereas it probably would have been just effective with 5 or 6 people.

But I did stick with it to the end, I'll give it that much. And some of the stories were engaging. It's kind of like the rest of the creators' work, very hit or miss.


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, I'm glad I pre-screened it before letting the kids watch with us. It shows a TV-MA rating, but is definitely not suitable for teens (we all watch Walking Dead, same rating). The scenes didn't really add anything (a strap-on...really?) either. Just seemed to be there to hit you over the head. Language was a bit much, but fit the scenes.

Only watched Ep 1 so far. It was a big meh. I understand there needs to be setup, but it's not very well done in ep 1. I'll try to keep going, but I'm pretty sure my wife won't be continuing.

John


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, I'm calling it quits 1/2 way through Ep 2. The gratuitous sex just seems out of place and I'm not connecting with the characters at all. I know a couple of people said to give it 3, but I'm not going to be able to. It sounded like an interesting story, but it's just not executed well from the little bit I could sit through.

John


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Apr 25, 2005)

J4yDubs said:


> Well, I'm calling it quits 1/2 way through Ep 2. The gratuitous sex just seems out of place and I'm not connecting with the characters at all. I know a couple of people said to give it 3, but I'm not going to be able to. It sounded like an interesting story, but it's just not executed well from the little bit I could sit through.
> 
> John


LOL... It starts getting interesting in episode 3. People have no patience anymore. Lets have all the answers in one or two episodes.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I've watched through Ep 9. I plan to finish eventually but it doesn't grip me enough to binge. Definitely not something I can watch with my nieces and nephew (all under 15). I felt awkward and disengaged watching one episode with my 30 year old niece!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

J4yDubs said:


> Well, I'm calling it quits 1/2 way through Ep 2. The gratuitous sex just seems out of place and I'm not connecting with the characters at all. I know a couple of people said to give it 3, but I'm not going to be able to. It sounded like an interesting story, but it's just not executed well from the little bit I could sit through. John


It may not be the show for you, and it's certainly not a show for kids, but I'd argue that the sex in this show is anything BUT gratuitous. In fact, it's probably more thematically relevant and integral than in most other shows.

I just finished Episode 10. With every episode, it inches further up my list of favorite series.


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

Mr.Scarface said:


> LOL... It starts getting interesting in episode 3. People have no patience anymore. Lets have all the answers in one or two episodes.


It's not a patience thing, at least not with me. I'm not expecting all the answers in the first couple of episodes. That wouldn't be much fun.

I stated my reasons for not continuing on, but I'll also add that I don't care for the stereotypes and "smack you in the face" messaging. Maybe it's being done on purpose, but I'm not sticking around to find out. I was also looking for another series to watch with the family, but this is certainly not it. My "free" time is too limited, so I'll move on to something else.

Glad to hear people are enjoying it. Good luck with the renewal.

John


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

J4yDubs said:


> Well, I'm glad I pre-screened it before letting the kids watch with us. It shows a TV-MA rating, but is definitely not suitable for teens (we all watch Walking Dead, same rating). The scenes didn't really add anything (a strap-on...really?) either. Just seemed to be there to hit you over the head.


It gets worse too. They show gay sex between the Mexican guy and his boyfriend later on, and then at one point all of them are having sex and they get pulled into a sort of mental orgy. Definitely not kid friendly.

I just finished the whole season. The entire thing seems to be all build up and no pay off. There better be a season 2 or it's going to be a complete waste of time.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> It gets worse too. They show gay sex between the Mexican guy and his boyfriend later on, and then at one point all of them are having sex and they get pulled into a sort of mental orgy. Definitely not kid friendly.


I'm not picking on you, just using your comment as an opportunity. 

I cannot but laugh when it was mentioned watching The Walking Dead with kids. It is just so completely screwed up that some parents think gratuitous and excessive violence is ever even remotely kid-friendly but then express they believe consensual sexual situations between adults especially in loving relationships is not.

The intimacy, which includes sexual situations, as well as pretty visual imagery of births, is really rather intricately part of the storyline and how the characters relate to each other, and grow to relate more. And the violence that ensures is, if anything, completely defensive in nature, and necessary to the situation the characters find themselves in.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

J4yDubs said:


> Glad I came in here to get a vibe for this show (worth watching or not). We haven't started watching yet, but I'll make sure to remind the wife and kids that it starts slow but get better. Very JMS like...
> 
> John


How old are your kids? I wouldn't recommend this show for young viewers.

Edit: didn't read through the rest of the thread.

You're right, some of the sex is gratuitous. Most of it, imo. The strap-on scene adds nothing to the story, but I do feel that the previously mentioned "mental orgy" did. It was the only sex scene in the whole season that had a point.

Not to mention, there is some pretty graphic violence as well. I don't know the ages of your children, but I'd argue that TWD is far too violent for children as well.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dswallow said:


> I'm not picking on you, just using your comment as an opportunity.


I wasn't going to say the same thing, for the same reason, although when I didn't say it, I wouldn't have said it as well as you, so it's just as well that I didn't.

Did?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> It gets worse too. They show gay sex between the Mexican guy and his boyfriend later on, and then at one point all of them are having sex and they get pulled into a sort of mental orgy. Definitely not kid friendly.


That was It getting BETTER in my book.
Not everything is or should be kid friendly.



classicX said:


> The strap-on scene adds nothing to the story, but I do feel that the previously mentioned "mental orgy" did.


There seems to be a lot of that going on right now on Netflix.


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I cannot but laugh when it was mentioned watching The Walking Dead with kids. It is just so completely screwed up that some parents think gratuitous and excessive violence is ever even remotely kid-friendly but then express they believe consensual sexual situations between adults especially in loving relationships is not.


Oh boy. Someone on the internet trying to tell me how I should raise my kids. How about we do this instead; you raise your kids (you have kids, right?) and I'll raise mine. I honestly don't care what your completely uninformed opinion of what my kids should/should not watch is.

This thread is about Sense8. How about sticking to that topic.

John


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

J4yDubs said:


> Oh boy. Someone on the internet trying to tell me how I should raise my kids. How about we do this instead; you raise your kids (you have kids, right?) and I'll raise mine. I honestly don't care what your completely uninformed opinion of what my kids should/should not watch is.
> 
> This thread is about Sense8. How about sticking to that topic.
> 
> John


You'll raise your kids however you want, and I'm not trying to make you do anything. I'm just sitting here eating popcorn and chuckling about how people have become so screwed up. <insert reference to the next school shooting here>.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Stick to the thread topic...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dswallow said:


> I cannot but laugh when it was mentioned watching The Walking Dead with kids. It is just so completely screwed up that some parents think gratuitous and excessive violence is ever even remotely kid-friendly but then express they believe consensual sexual situations between adults especially in loving relationships is not.


That's our culture. Sex is inappropriate for kids but violence is OK. Personally I wouldn't let my kids watch either one if I were a parent.

But in any case I don't think the show was kid friendly at all. Way too much grown up stuff going on. I'm not sure kids would really understand it, or enjoy it, anyway.


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Apr 25, 2005)

J4yDubs said:


> Oh boy. Someone on the internet trying to tell me how I should raise my kids. How about we do this instead; you raise your kids (you have kids, right?) and I'll raise mine. I honestly don't care what your completely uninformed opinion of what my kids should/should not watch is.
> 
> This thread is about Sense8. How about sticking to that topic.
> 
> John


WHY WOULD U LET YOUR KIDS WATCH A SHOW FOR MATURE AUDIENCES?

The obvious is your homophobia.......did I care the those scene....not necessarily. However, I thought they were done great visually and it added to the story.

BTW.....Don't let your kids watch Orange is the New Black. You know there is Lesbian sex in that one...........


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Finished binging through this series. Whew! Definitely not a family-viewing sorta' show. But it is nice to watch either alone or with a lover. The story is a bit of a chore to follow, but they had some great stuff going on, and I had to Shazam one of the songs which I will now check out on iTunes ("What's Up" by 4 Non Blondes). 

I wasn't crazy about the last episode storyline & resolution (i.e., what happened with Jonas & Whispers?), but look forward to the next four seasons.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

J4yDubs said:


> Well, I'm glad I pre-screened it before letting the kids watch with us. It shows a TV-MA rating, but is definitely not suitable for teens (we all watch Walking Dead, same rating).


 TV-MA means not suitable for children under 17. I'm not sure what you are trying to say here... I assume you realize that TV-MA is the most "adult" rating a TV show can get?


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow. So in this thread I've been called a homophobe, screwed up, a bad parent, and my kids are going to be involved in a school shooting (though these last 2 might be related I guess). Nice. Is there anything else completely off topic anybody wants to add?

People also seems to be getting hung up on the TV-MA rating, like it's some hard fast rule. It's not. It's a suggestion, based on several different criteria. Very much like the R movie rating. The recommendation is for the parent to view the material and then decide if it's appropriate for their children to view or not. That's exactly what I did here and determined it wasn't appropriate.

In any case, it seems the keyboard tough guys here are more interested in demonizing me than discussing the topic of this thread (Sense8 in case you forgot). I'm done. Enjoy your show.

John


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

J4yDubs said:


> Wow. So in this thread I've been called a homophobe, screwed up, a bad parent, and my kids are going to be involved in a school shooting (though these last 2 might be related I guess). Nice. Is there anything else completely off topic anybody wants to add?
> 
> People also seems to be getting hung up on the TV-MA rating, like it's some hard fast rule. It's not. It's a suggestion, based on several different criteria. Very much like the R movie rating. The recommendation is for the parent to view the material and then decide if it's appropriate for their children to view or not. That's exactly what I did here and determined it wasn't appropriate.
> 
> ...


I was genuinely confused about your post. I thought you were suggesting that it should have had a more adult rating than TV-MA. Maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

J4yDubs said:


> Wow. So in this thread I've been called a homophobe, screwed up, a bad parent, and my kids are going to be involved in a school shooting (though these last 2 might be related I guess). Nice. Is there anything else completely off topic anybody wants to add?
> 
> People also seems to be getting hung up on the TV-MA rating, like it's some hard fast rule. It's not. It's a suggestion, based on several different criteria. Very much like the R movie rating. The recommendation is for the parent to view the material and then decide if it's appropriate for their children to view or not. That's exactly what I did here and determined it wasn't appropriate.
> 
> In any case, it seems the keyboard tough guys here are more interested in demonizing me than discussing the topic of this thread (Sense8 in case you forgot). I'm done. Enjoy your show.


I'm not sure how anyone could infer homophobia from any of your posts. And truly I am not calling you a bad parent in any sense, only pointing out a pretty common societal thing in the US where sex is far, far, far more taboo than any level of violence.

Me, I admit to being a little uncomfortable seeing the births... in fact I think those are the first portrayals (or even the real thing) of births I've ever seen anywhere. But by like the 250th one, I was over any possibility of being uncomfortable about it. 

I guess I might even say I should applaud your considering a TV-MA show for your kids viewing, as TV-MA means many different things, which different kids can handle at different ages than others.

I suppose the real issue is how comfortable a parent is talking with their kids about different subjects. And many fewer parents are comfortable about any discussion about sex, even amongst adults, than they are about discussions about violence. That's certainly itself worth talking about.

There is, though, nothing off-topic about this sort of discussion in the context of this show. It's very on-topic, really. Maybe uncomfortable; but not off-topic.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Also, since this is not a spoiler thread, we can really only discuss meta-topics related to the show without lots of spoiler-tagged content. The conversation so far seems relatively on-meta-topic to me 

ETA: my kids are both 17+ and I have no problems with them watching this... but I'm not sure I'd like to sit there with them  Luckily they are engrossed in finals etc. and don't have time to binge anything right now, so my wife and I are watching it and we love it (up to ep 10).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dswallow said:


> Me, I admit to being a little uncomfortable seeing the births..


Me too! I'll also admit that initially I was a little uncomfortable with the homosexual scenes. I'm not a homophobe, but it's still not something I'm accustom to seeing so it did make me a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

dswallow said:


> I'm not sure how anyone could infer homophobia from any of your posts.


Really?



Dan203 said:


> It gets worse too. They show gay sex between the Mexican guy and his boyfriend later on, and then at one point all of them are having sex and they get pulled into a sort of mental orgy.


It gets worse they show gay sex.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> Me too! I'll also admit that initially I was a little uncomfortable with the homosexual scenes. I'm not a homophobe, but it's still not something I'm accustom to seeing so it did make me a little uncomfortable.


I was the same about the strap-on and the appearance of bodily fluids. It didn't matter to me that it was due to gay sex -- TMI!!


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> I was genuinely confused about your post. I thought you were suggesting that it should have had a more adult rating than TV-MA. Maybe I misunderstood.


Fair enough. After re-reading what I wrote, it could have been misunderstood as complaining that a higher rating wasn't used. That's not at all how I meant it. I should have been clearer and maybe even not mentioned it at all.



dswallow said:


> Me, I admit to being a little uncomfortable seeing the births... in fact I think those are the first portrayals (or even the real thing) of births I've ever seen anywhere. But by like the 250th one, I was over any possibility of being uncomfortable about it.


Having been through two live, that probably wouldn't bother me.



dswallow said:


> I suppose the real issue is how comfortable a parent is talking with their kids about different subjects. And many fewer parents are comfortable about any discussion about sex, even amongst adults, than they are about discussions about violence. That's certainly itself worth talking about.


I'm going to give you this one Doug. It is most certainly much harder to talk to my kids about sex, especially my daughter. We have had the "talk" with both, and they are certainly not sheltered in this topic, but there are limits and Sense8 goes way past those limits.

As far as violence goes, your right, the limits are probably higher. This is probably partially due to the neighborhood I'm from (fairly rough, what a lot of people might consider the bad part of town) and of course society in general. Watching Daredevil (another TV-MA) didn't phase me at all (and yes, my son watched with me; let the witch hunt continue), although some of the scenes were probably a little bit over done (car door, I'm looking at you). Although I was a little surprised when I pulled out some of my old Frank Miller Daredevil comics from the 80's. They were pretty dark and violent. Much more so than I remembered.

Anyway, I said I was done, but the replies were well done so I thought they warranted a response. I still feel that we are off topic here though. 

John


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

J4yDubs said:


> Anyway, I said I was done, but the replies were well done so I thought they warranted a response. I still feel that we are off topic here though.


I'm glad you didn't leave the thread.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Beryl said:


> I was the same about the strap-on and the appearance of bodily fluids. It didn't matter to me that it was due to gay sex -- TMI!!


Which begs the question (spoiler about information revealed later in the season):



Spoiler



how does a transsexual female have any body fluids, let alone that much?


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

classicX said:


> Which begs the question (spoiler about information revealed later in the season):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



A lot of lube! Like the jumbo size tube!!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I finished it last night. Not bad. Not anxiously awaiting Season 2 though.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

classicX said:


> Which begs the question (spoiler about information revealed later in the season):


It was revealed in the first episode. Think about the Pride in the park flashback. "You're the ..... who wants to drop the LBGT term."

--Carlos V.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

The weird thing is hearing Freema Agyeman's California accent. Though a few words here and there have her natural accent fall through.

Edit: Though I am disappointed that they didn't do "native language" plus subtitles for the Mexican/Korean parts.

--Carlos V.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Unbeliever said:


> Edit: Though I am disappointed that they didn't do "native language" plus subtitles for the Mexican/Korean parts.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Yes, when they are talking to others in their country, speak that language with English subtitles.

Then when the sensates are in each others heads, revert to english so we viewers know it's just thoughts between them, and not actual speaking.

Or something like that.

phox


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

It's not like it's Network TV. Netflix can do their thing without worrying about advertisers.

Even then, Network TV will go subtitle on the viewers. Think Heroes. 

--Carlos V.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Doona Bae is Korean, and Eréndiria Ibarra and Miguel Ángel Silvestre are Mexican. Not that the actors don't know the language.

English is believable over Hindi for the India scenes.

--Carlos "slightly inebriated" V.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> Yes, when they are talking to others in their country, speak that language with English subtitles.
> 
> Then when the sensates are in each others heads, revert to english so we viewers know it's just thoughts between them, and not actual speaking.


Interesting. As I watch more, it looks like they went the other way. English for real-world, and native for Sensate communication.

--Carlos V.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Unbeliever said:


> Interesting. As I watch more, it looks like they went the other way. English for real-world, and native for Sensate communication.
> 
> --Carlos V.


It seems to be random when they choose to go native language or English.

Seems like they (the writers) would have come up with something so we viewers knew what was going on, then stick with it.

phox


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Seems clear to me. We hear it 'translated' for our convenience all the time except when it's a plot point that there are languages that others don't understand. In other words, we hear it as the perspective character in the scene hears it -- either in a language we don't understand, or one we do.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hunter Green said:


> Seems clear to me. We hear it 'translated' for our convenience all the time except when it's a plot point that there are languages that others don't understand. In other words, we hear it as the perspective character in the scene hears it -- either in a language we don't understand, or one we do.


That's what I got as well.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

The line "You were dancing and singing in English" didn't make much sense at the time because they hadn't established that they were speaking Hindi. English is an official language in India, so it's not unusual to have English Speakers in India. It wasn't until the next episode (or was it later in that episode, actually?) where they started doing the cross-language thing.

--Carlos V.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Unbeliever said:


> The line "You were dancing and singing in English" didn't make much sense at the time because they hadn't established that they were speaking Hindi. English is an official language in India, so it's not unusual to have English Speakers in India. It wasn't until the next episode (or was it later in that episode, actually?) where they started doing the cross-language thing.
> 
> --Carlos V.


For me the fact that the speaker felt it was remarkable that she was singing in English told me that English is not the language they were actually using.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

I am impressed with the logistics of keeping continuity straight between the two versions of the same scene in different locations.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Unbeliever said:


> I am impressed with the logistics of keeping continuity straight between the two versions of the same scene in different locations.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Even more so when you consider that they had different directors. Directors were assigned not to episodes but to locations.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Unbeliever said:


> The line "You were dancing and singing in English" didn't make much sense at the time because they hadn't established that they were speaking Hindi. English is an official language in India, so it's not unusual to have English Speakers in India. It wasn't until the next episode (or was it later in that episode, actually?) where they started doing the cross-language thing.
> 
> --Carlos V.


They were in Mumbai so it was probably Marathi, not Hindi. [Modern Standard] Hindi is not as widespread as you might think.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

From Comic-Con:


> Straczynski said that the show is up for renewal with Netflix, and he should know in the next two weeks if the streaming video company will order a second season. He said he's hopeful, though, because Netflix representatives have told him that the viewers are watching the 12-episode first season "straight through -- three, four, six times."


http://www.comicbookresources.com/a...h-earth-one-talks-gender-issues-on-television


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Just finished 1st season last night. I really hope that a 2nd season is in the cards.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Renewed for a 2nd season!

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/08/08/sense8-season-2-netflix


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TheSlyBear said:


> Renewed for a 2nd season!
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/08/08/sense8-season-2-netflix


Just saw that.
Outstanding.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yay!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Finished this tonight. Wow. Glad there's going to be a second season, there's a lot left unfinished.

I agree that our culture is wacky in how we consider sex vs violence. Not that I want my kids seeing sex on tv but I'd pick it over violence any day.

I'm with Danielle. The gay sex was hot. Well, the men.;-)


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I noticed today that there's a 25-minute behind-the-scenes "making-of" documentary about the first season, now available on Netflix.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Finished episode 5 last night and enjoying it very much.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I still haven't been able to watch this one. Saw E01 and was very confused (probably need to re-watch). Started watching the E02 and did not even get half-way through before starting to nod off.

Does it get better? Is there a purpose for the gratuitous sex scenes other than "Look, ma, no censors"?


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

wprager said:


> I still haven't been able to watch this one. Saw E01 and was very confused (probably need to re-watch). Started watching the E02 and did not even get half-way through before starting to nod off.
> 
> Does it get better? Is there a purpose for the gratuitous sex scenes other than "Look, ma, no censors"?


Yes, it gets better, but it takes a while. The first several eps are just introducing the huge cast of regular characters. Understanding their back stories (not just where they come from, but who they really are) is important to understanding how the whole group fits together.

(Honestly, I still couldn't even tell you all the main characters names... )

I think a lot of it is making art rather than just telling a story.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

wprager said:


> I still haven't been able to watch this one. Saw E01 and was very confused (probably need to re-watch). Started watching the E02 and did not even get half-way through before starting to nod off.
> 
> Does it get better? Is there a purpose for the gratuitous sex scenes other than "Look, ma, no censors"?


I would say, no it doesn't get better. If you're not into the characters I would say don't waste your time.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> I would say, no it doesn't get better. If you're not into the characters I would say don't waste your time.


I'll disagree -- I think the series took off for me after episode 3.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It probably depends on whether character or plot is more important to you. The characters are engrossing form the beginning; the plot takes a while to reveal itself.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm LOVING this show. The writing and continuity are amazingly well done.

I'm really amazed there isn't more discussion.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I think Netflix's model of releasing them all at once really hampers discussion.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

sushikitten said:


> I'm LOVING this show. The writing and continuity are amazingly well done.
> 
> I'm really amazed there isn't more discussion.


There are episode specific discussion threads. But since a lot of folks watched it the 1st couple of weeks it was out and discussed it then, it's kind of slowed down (aside from the *****ing about Netflix's delay in Announcing S2 which too is now over). Hopefully as more people find the show and come here, they'll look for threads and revive them.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Craigbob said:


> There are episode specific discussion threads.


Yep I've been reading them.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Holy cow, what an ending. 

I want to start rewatching it right away, but we'll probably wait and rewatch right before S2 starts.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, my two favorite lines from the finale:

Will: Do I know you?
Lito: We had sex.

Will: ****. Four guards.
Sun: Is that all?

Love it.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Also, since no one here is discussing the episodes in detail, I found this one for the finale that helped satisfy my brain:
http://forums.previously.tv/topic/27336-s01e12-i-cant-leave-her/


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

sushikitten said:


> Also, since no one here is discussing the episodes in detail, I found this one for the finale that helped satisfy my brain:
> http://forums.previously.tv/topic/27336-s01e12-i-cant-leave-her/


We do have episode centric threads here. Just search the forum for Sense8 and you'll find them.

Here's the link to the finale episode's thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=529196&highlight=sense8


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I did a search and that one didn't come up, I swear! I'll blame Tapatalk. 

Thanks!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Well hell, now it's showing up in a search. Who knows what I was thinking LOL.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm in the middle of re-watching this show, and it's just as fun the second time. Has anyone heard any definitive news about when the show is returning? It was supposedly renewed by Netflix way back in August 2015. I also read that they had to recast Capheus due to tension on the set between him and Lana Wachowski. It will be strange having to get used to a different actor.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

gweempose said:


> I'm in the middle of re-watching this show, and it's just as fun the second time. Has anyone heard any definitive news about when the show is returning? It was supposedly renewed by Netflix way back in August 2015. I also read that they had to recast Capheus due to tension on the set between him and Lana Wachowski. It will be strange having to get used to a different actor.


Although no official date has been published by Netflix, Clayton has stated the first episode is expected to be released during Christmas 2016, with the rest of the episodes following at some point in 2017.[33] The first episode's script bears the title "Christmas Special".[33] Straczynski later confirmed late 2016 and early 2017 as expected release dates for the special episode for Christmas and the rest of the episodes, respectively.[34]


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Although no official date has been published by Netflix, Clayton has stated the first episode is expected to be released during Christmas 2016, with the rest of the episodes following at some point in 2017.[33] The first episode's script bears the title "Christmas Special".[33] Straczynski later confirmed late 2016 and early 2017 as expected release dates for the special episode for Christmas and the rest of the episodes, respectively.[34]


Thanks for the info! So it sounds like season 2 is "in the can". That's a relief. I was nervous that it would get axed by Netflix despite the renewal. I know JMS has a five year story arc in mind, but I think it's unlikely that the show will last that long. It's *very* expensive to produce, and I don't think the numbers were nearly as high as they would have liked.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

We probably need to rewatch. I tend to forget everything.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Wasnt the show delayed because the other Wachowski brother was also having a sex change operation?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

robojerk said:


> Wasnt the show delayed because the other Wachowski brother was also having a sex change operation?


Based on what I've read, it sounds like Lilly (formerly Andy) Wachowski stepped aside for Season 2 and left the show in the hands of her sister and JMS.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

robojerk said:


> Wasnt the show delayed because the other Wachowski brother was also having a sex change operation?


Too late, we're out of Wachowski brothers and we just have sisters now.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Netflix Announces Dates for Sense8 Christmas Special, Season 2 Premiere

Christmas special: Dec. 23
Season 2: May 5


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks for the link! I'm really looking forward to the Christmas Special, but I'm sad the new season is still five months away.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I never did get back to this show. I only made it to a quarter of the way through the second episode. At the time it seemed like such a chore to get through it. But I typically watch anything that J. Michael Straczynski does. So I'll need to try it again sometime soon.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I never did get back to this show. I only made it to a quarter of the way through the second episode. At the time it seemed like such a chore to get through it. But I typically watch anything that J. Michael Straczynski does. So I'll need to try it again sometime soon.


It's not an easy show just to "drop into" like much of the work JMS is involved with it's a slow build until all of a sudden mid-season you're running at full speed and amazed at how much has now come together, at least that was my feeling.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I never did get back to this show. I only made it to a quarter of the way through the second episode. At the time it seemed like such a chore to get through it. But I typically watch anything that J. Michael Straczynski does. So I'll need to try it again sometime soon.


Quoting someone from the very beginning of the thread:


SeanC said:


> Well that really was a slow burn at the start. I was pretty bored in episode 1, vaguely interested in episode 2, but totally into it by the end of episode 3.


I agree wholeheartedly, after episode 3 it was hard putting down the remote and getting some sleep.

phox


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just need to be in the right mood when I sit down to watch it. I pretty much had to force myself to continue watching the first time. So I'll need to wait until I'm in the right mood. When I do that I will typically fly through a series. 

But right now I'm halfway through three other Series on Netflix that I just started watching one weekend. Only because I was in the mood to watch them, and didn't feel like watching my recent recordings on my TiVos.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump....

*Sense8 Christmas special*

Watch the heart-warming (and bone-chilling) trailer for Sense8's Christmas special


> The holiday season is upon us, and as a special gift, Netflix is bringing back one of their most popular original series by taking a cue from the UK.
> 
> Sense8 will return for a one-off Christmas special on Dec. 23.
> 
> Fans will have to be content with just those two hours, though, as it's the last we'll see of the series before it returns to the streaming service for season two on May 5, 2017.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Super excited for the Christmas Special! If it's supposed to be available on Dec 23, does that mean that it will suddenly appear on Netflix at Midnight ET?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

It's there now.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I believe Netflix usually makes new shows available at midnight pacific time.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> I believe Netflix usually makes new shows available at midnight pacific time.


That makes sense. Being in Chicago, I couldn't stay up that late. I'll watch it tonight.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I started to watch the last episode of the first season to refresh my memory, and reneged nothing. So I'm rewatching from the beginning.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I've been rewatching all week (last two episodes tonight; special tomorrow), and I'd forgotten just how good this show is!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I gotta say, I really liked the Christmas special and it met my criteria in getting me to cry.
It was really nice to have scenes with all the characters together just getting to enjoy things for once, they weren't running, hiding, scared, etc, for a small amount of time they just got to be happy, that alone makes a good Christmas special.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I enjoyed it as well, although I think it would have been much better as something in the middle of a season than something between seasons...i.e., it didn't stand alone nearly well enough to be a stand-alone episode like this.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I gotta say, I really liked the Christmas special and it met my criteria in getting me to cry.





Spoiler



I can't deny that I shed some tears during the scene with Lito and his mom.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump....

*Season 2* has started on Netflix.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Four episodes in, and it's as good as the first season. Maybe even a skosh better...feels a little more assured, more confident. I do regret the recasting of Van Damme, though, necessary as it might have been. The new guy just doesn't have the same bursting-with-joyness of the old one.

By the way, I read that the show is filmed in 4K. Maybe when they finally get around to doing a physical version, it'll be the first 4K TV set! 

Hey, a guy can dream...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder that the show had started back up. I'm two episodes in and loving it.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Started out really solid but episodes 5 & 6 were filler and I became disengaged. I have no doubt it'll pick back up and finish strong though.

EDIT: episode 7 hasn't gotten any better.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Season 1 is so much about trying to understand what is happening.
So Yeah - there is a ridiculous amount of filler in season 2. At one point I wondered why I was still watching since nothing seemed to be happening - and as hot as the cast is - I can only take so many astral plane make out sessions. I started to fast forward every time 2 people start kissing or 2 lovers started having a 1-on-1 conversation. I dunno what season 3 will bring, but they could have done 2 & 3 in the same amount of time.

I'm not sure if this is a Season 1 only thread, so I'll spoilerize the rest...



Spoiler



It does pick up in the final couple of episodes and then unfortunately - it ends.

I did love anything to do with Sun's storyline - the escape from prison (crazy good scene) to getting revenge on her brother + the former opponent cop friend. I liked Nomi at the wedding. I liked Lito's entire coming out story - although I thought Andy Dick was terribly miscast as the Hollywood producer. I liked the struggle between Wolfgang and Lila - the bar fight is awesome. I watched season 1 twice and it's been so long I almost entirely forgot about Will as a Chicago cop.

Best line of the series:
My sister is the ****ing terminator!


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Cainebj said:


> I dunno what season 3 will bring, but they could have done 2 & 3 in the same amount of time.


S2 was solid but yeah had some obvious fillers. A series this good doesn't need fillers or cliffhangers.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Season 1 is so much about trying to understand what is happening.
> So Yeah - there is a ridiculous amount of filler in season 2. At one point I wondered why I was still watching since nothing seemed to be happening - and as hot as the cast is - I can only take so many astral plane make out sessions. I started to fast forward every time 2 people start kissing or 2 lovers started having a 1-on-1 conversation. I dunno what season 3 will bring, but they could have done 2 & 3 in the same amount of time.


I can stand a lot more astral plane make out sessions than you can.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Seven episodes in and I think it's much better than season 1, and I loved Season 1. Yes there's some filler, but overall I think each episode advances the story. I think Mr. Hoy is one of my favorite new characters. 

Once thing that confuses me a bit, didn't Will learn Whisper's name in Ep 2 or three when he was in the office with Coomes? I could have sworn his names was Gibbons.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Craigbob said:


> Once thing that confuses me a bit, didn't Will learn Whisper's name in Ep 2 or three when he was in the office with Coomes? I could have sworn his names was Gibbons.


Is that when he read the name off of a document on the desk? I wasn't sure at the time I watched it whose name that was. I thought it could have been his or of someone that gave him more clues.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Several episodes in. In some ways it's better, in other ways it's worse. I feel like there's a lot more momentum, but I fear that it's just going to be turtles all the way down / russian nesting dolls of conspiracy like most conspiracy-focused shows. This type of thing is why I stopped watching Orphan Black. Hopefully the rest of the season proves me wrong.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Loved how it ended as the last two episodes were killers!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

The second season was very satisfying, but I didn't enjoy it quite as much as the first. I think the main reason the first season is so compelling is because the viewers are discovering how these people are connected at the same time the characters are. As the season unfolded, more and more layers were peeled back until you finally had a clear picture of what was gong on and how these people could interact in different ways. It made for some awesomely cool scenes like the the one where the other members of her cluster help Nomi escape ...

Nomi - I don't know how to drive.
Capheus - I do!

I'm not sure I ever had a bigger smile on my face than the first time I saw that scene. :grinning:


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

I wasn't a fan of the recasting of Capheus either. New actor just didn't possess the charm of the old and his storyline was kind of... accelerated as well.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

rahnbo said:


> Is that when he read the name off of a document on the desk? I wasn't sure at the time I watched it whose name that was. I thought it could have been his or of someone that gave him more clues.


No Croomes actually called him Gibbons. ANd When Will found the badge in Ep. 10 it had Whisper's name as Gibbons.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Netflix CANCELED Sense8 today. SOB


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Netflix CANCELED Sense8 today. SOB


Fudging Poop. i hope they give it a greenlight for one more episode movie ending to wrap things up.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I literally gasped out loud at work when I read this!
I guess the huge expense to make the show didn't get enough viewership return. 
Apparently the entire cast only signed on for 2 seasons so they were all renegotiating their contracts.

But to end on such a cliffhanger...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Netflix CANCELED Sense8 today. SOB


That totally sucks! And since Netflix owns it, I doubt there is any chance of someone else picking it up. Unfortunately, that's the risk you run with a JMS show. He has these grand plans, but he is often not given the opportunity to bring them to fruition. I am really, really bummed.


----------



## Brian Densham (Jun 16, 2017)

This site sucks


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Ugh. We just went to start watching the second season and decided it's been too long and started with S1E1 again. Now I'm sad and almost don't want to watch.


----------

